# What is a C4 led?



## Ace12 (May 7, 2008)

I noticed streamlight has upgraded the LED in the Argo HP to a C4. Is this a cree?


----------



## boosterboy (May 8, 2008)

well, the packaging for the Streamlight Super Tac claims it uses "C4 LED", and it has been confirmed that it's a Luxeon K2 TFFC.

so I'm guessing C4 LED denotes Luxeon K2 TFFC


----------



## Ace12 (May 8, 2008)

Anyone actually seen one in use? I would like to know what the tint looks like compared to the Luxeon I.


----------



## Brownstone (May 8, 2008)

This is marketing gobbledygook and Streamlight should be ashamed of themselves. "C4" is short for "controlled collapse chip connection", an industry standard method of attaching electrical components to circuit boards.

So instead of "C4" being any specific LED or LED technology, Streamlight is advertising the method used to solder the LED down.

Big deal.

:thumbsdow


----------



## Ace12 (May 12, 2008)

It's suppost to have twice the output of the origonal Argo HP and better runtime. Just wondering if it would be better to buy the new Argo or Mod my existing one.


----------



## wwglen (May 12, 2008)

Streamlight Rep told me it was just the "Best Avaliable LED" at the current time. Some CREEs some K2's some whatevers.


wwglen

PS: A way to save money on changing packaging every 6 months.


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2008)

Streamlight is really annoying with their goofy designations. They're just appealing to the masses but who can blame them. What's funny is that even Surefire calls the Cree by name.


----------



## Gunner12 (May 14, 2008)

It's a TFFC K2(at least the ones I've seen).

It's one of the current gen LEDs but not the brightest.

You can swap the Luxeon in your Argo for a Seoul P4 U-bin and get double the output for the same runtime.


----------



## half-watt (May 16, 2008)

Ace12 said:


> I noticed streamlight has upgraded the LED in the Argo HP to a C4. Is this a cree?



yes, it is a cree, NOT that C4 == Cree by any means and i'm not even sure that in Streamlight-ese C4 always means Cree, however it is a Cree in the Argo LED Headlamp 61301 model for '08 powered by 3xAAA - at least in my unit.

i haven't seen a '08 LED upgrade yet for the Argo HP powered by 2xCR123A - it may exist, it's just that i get my Streamlight headlamps from Greg at BrightGuy.com and he isn't listing an upgraded Argo HP (his listing still says a Luxeon - which i have a couple of already; one modified for 1x17670). if you have a link to an upgraded '08 Argo HP, i would greatly appreciate a Post containing the link so that i could check it out.

i do have the 3xAAA powered Argo LED headlamp 61301 model for '08 and looking at the LED, it clearly is a Cree in my particular unit - there's no mistaking the appearance.

on the fresh alkalines that came with the headlamp it really is a very bright headlamp. compared to the Primus PrimeLite Race (another '08 model from a diff. mfr., but boasting a Rebel 100 LED) on HI the new Argo is as bright as the PrimeLite Race is on MED. MED on the Argo is roughly similar (to the unaided eye) to LO on the PrimeLite Race. still, LO on the Argo is really too bright for most task/proximity lighting needs (best to keep a 9V Pak-Lite or a H50-Q5 around for that purpose). i haven't compared it yet to a PT Apex or a '07 or '08 Myo XP.

for a 3xAAA headlamp the '08 Argo 61301 is quite impressive both in terms of brightness and the nice beam pattern it produces. i hope that the mfr. claimed burntimes prove to be accurate.

hope this info helps.


----------



## leukos (May 16, 2008)

half-watt said:


> if you have a link to an upgraded '08 Argo HP, i would greatly appreciate a Post containing the link so that i could check it out.


 
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1740


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Resuurecting an old thread. I am interested in the new Propoly 4AA Max, claims 300 lumens on high. Doubt very much if its a K2 emitter. Most likely an XP-G or 
XM-L. Streamlight says its "proprietary" lol. I said thats kinda funny cause everyone else brags about which emitter they use. Guess I'll have to wait for someone here to chime in ........


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Posted this in the wrong section ...... oops! I watched the video, 85% sure its a XM-L though. Nice light.


----------



## Szemhazai (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## 18650addicted (Aug 27, 2013)

absolutely it is a cree, NOT that C4 == Cree by any means and i'm not even sure that in Streamlight-ese C4 always means Cree, however it is a Cree in the Argo LED Headlamp 61301 model for '08 powered by 3xAAA


----------



## travishu (Aug 29, 2013)

Szemhazai said:


>



What's that? Any picture of the C4 led? I am curious about it now.


----------

